# TFO BVK 10wt for sale $150



## bgossett (Jan 16, 2015)

10wt BVK that I used a handful of times, it is great shape. there is a little bit of boat rash but it's just cosmetic. 

$150 shipped 

txt me 361-571-2369


----------



## bgossett (Jan 16, 2015)

Sold


----------

